# My CTD Definitely Recalled!!!



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I've been kinda' going round and round with my dealership and this driver side air-bag recall. I received the letter that my car was involved in the recall, but then the dealership could not find my VIN listed. I checked my.gm.com today and guess what showed up: https://recalls.gm.com/#/?vin=1G1P75SZXE7155844

So, my Cruze is definitely under the recall.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

I just checked my vin and no activate recalls. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

My Eco gas finally missed a recall! They aren't trying to seize your car from you like the axle guys right? You ever get your sensor in?


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> My Eco gas finally missed a recall! They aren't trying to seize your car from you like the axle guys right? You ever get your sensor in?


Well, they haven't tried to seize my car yet, but this recall is kinda dumb. It's the air bag that might explode and send shrapnel flying or it might not work at all. GM says I don't really have to worry about it unless I have an accident! Hmmmm...what kind of advice is that?


Anyway, I went to my dealership and they're ordering the replacement parts. The notice says it takes only .2 hours to install. Hopefully the air bag is an off the shelf item and it can be fixed before I have to take my trip to Cheyenne, WY.

Yeah, they installed the new O2 sensor so we'll see if it throws any more codes. Thanks for asking.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> I've been kinda' going round and round with my dealership and this driver side air-bag recall. I received the letter that my car was involved in the recall, but then the dealership could not find my VIN listed. I checked my.gm.com today and guess what showed up: https://recalls.gm.com/#/?vin=1G1P75SZXE7155844
> 
> So, my Cruze is definitely under the recall.


thanks for the site just checked mine an no recalls,I feel like I won something ,also my vin indicates my diesel was built about 55000 cars before yours.
was built last may an I bought in june. :goodjob:


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

oilburner said:


> thanks for the site just checked mine an no recalls,I feel like I won something ,also my vin indicates my diesel was built about 55000 cars before yours.
> was built last may an I bought in june. :goodjob:


How do you know from that site when my vehicle was made? By VIN number?


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

Checked mine...no recalls.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> How do you know from that site when my vehicle was made? By VIN number?


I don`t ...... just know that the last 5 digits shows how many cruzes came off the line between yours an mine for the model year.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> Well, they haven't tried to seize my car yet, but this recall is kinda dumb. It's the air bag that might explode and send shrapnel flying or it might not work at all. GM says I don't really have to worry about it unless I have an accident! Hmmmm...what kind of advice is that?
> 
> 
> Anyway, I went to my dealership and they're ordering the replacement parts. The notice says it takes only .2 hours to install. Hopefully the air bag is an off the shelf item and it can be fixed before I have to take my trip to Cheyenne, WY.
> ...


 the airbag after taking proper steps is easy to remove. Turn wheel upside down, insert 2 rods in wheel to release the airbag, catch the airbag, pull the connector off. If they aren't taking it apart any further than that, plug new one in and press back into wheel till it clicks. 




Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Got a call from my dealership and the replacement air bag is in. They're going to install it tomorrow at 9:00 am. I am so glad this thing will be over and I can drive my Cruze to Cheyenne, WY on Monday...it's going to be great.


----------

